# Aapc Student Seeking Internship



## lisaulrich (Sep 7, 2008)

I have completed anatomy & physiology and medical terminology courses. I am currently enrolled in CPC course and registered for board exam on December 20. I would love to work part-time, remotely as an intern to work on experience qualifications and also to reinforce my current studies. 
I am detail oriented and very organized. I am in the Annapolis, MD area and would consider part-time in office internship work as well.
Thank you!


Lisa A. Ulrich



QUALIFICATIONS:	Excellent computer knowledge, Windows XP operating system, Microsoft Word, Microsoft Excel, Microsoft PowerPoint, Adobe Acrobat, internet proficient, completed American Academy of Professional Coders Medical Terminology and Anatomy and Physiology courses. Currently enrolled in Certified Professional Coder training course; registered for board exam December 20, 2008.


EXPERIENCE:

Anne Arundel County Public Schools			(410) 222-5000
2007-Present
Substitute Teacher

The Real Estate Book of Greater Baltimore and Harford County		(877) 208-4112    
2004-2005
Production Manager
Managed the incoming advertisements for a free monthly real estate publication, including setting up the ads and customer relations with realtors each month. Placed ads in an online database.

The Real Estate Book of Anne Arundel County				(410) 263-3675 
2002-2004
Production Manager
Managed the incoming advertisements for a free monthly real estate publication, including setting up the ads and customer relations with realtors each month. Placed ads in an online database. Billed realtors for their ads each month.

Bhayana Enterprises, Annapolis, MD					(410) 263-1189         1995-1999
Accounts Manager
Accounts payable and receivable for two hotels on a monthly basis.

Cerberus Pyrotronics, Cedar Knolls, NJ					(973) 593-2600    
1991-1995
Publications Assistant
Desktop publishing, Ad/PR for a fire safety manufacturing company.


EDUCATION:

The University of South Carolina
Bachelor of Arts						`		1989


----------

